# Shopping list



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Ok, Tomorrow Morning I am going to go to Petsmart to get a TON of toys and treats and things.
(I may of asked you all this before but I cant Find the Threads.)

What Brand Treats Should I get and What Flavor do your Rats Like?

Also, What type of toys and things for there teeth should I look for?

And for Training treats, What do you use?

Anything else I should Buy?

Oh, and I am getting a Ramp.

Do Any of you have Harnesses for Walks? Are they worth it?

Please Please post before Tomorrow Morning because I am Leaving at 8:00 am to go Baby-sit Then going Straight to Petsmart.


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

banana flavored anything. ummm, fruity, yogurt flavor is fine they love it.
as for their teeth, if you feed block food they should b fine, but ii throw paper towel rolls in for them to chew on.
do you have a hide-a-way, or a place they can hide in. make sure you get the proper size, sometime the holes in the wooden hide-a-way houses are too small for adult rats.harnesses mostly don't work, bt anything is worth a try.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Matt said:


> Ok, Tomorrow Morning I am going to go to Petsmart to get a TON of toys and treats and things.
> (I may of asked you all this before but I cant Find the Threads.)
> 
> What Brand Treats Should I get and What Flavor do your Rats Like?


My ratties like yogies, all flavours (though cheese is not as loved as the others, don't get the guinea pig flavors, though). These are solid sugar, however and should be fed sparingly, if you do get them (like 1 max).



> Also, What type of toys and things for there teeth should I look for?


 Wood chews may or may not find favor with your ratties. Unpainted is best, usually.



> And for Training treats, What do you use?


Bits of broken up carrot... peas, etc.



> Anything else I should Buy?


 Do you have a hidey house? I like the plastic igloos. They don't absorb the smell like wood does and they're easy to clean. Else a plastic storage container can work just about as well. Don't bother with hamster balls. Look for ladders, etc with the parrot stuff, but those can be difficult to climb. Some parrot toys are nice, wood chews on chains, etc.



> Oh, and I am getting a Ramp.
> 
> Do Any of you have Harnesses for Walks? Are they worth it?
> 
> Please Please post before Tomorrow Morning because I am Leaving at 8:00 am to go Baby-sit Then going Straight to Petsmart.


Harnesses aren't really worth it with babies. When they are older, maybe, but most little ones wriggle right out.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Ok Bannana, Yogurt. Thanks.

Will This Work: (I will get the Biggest Size There.)

http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...mNo=19&In=Small+Pet&N=2047884+4294966686&Ne=2


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

you probably wont need an igloo that big, th size smaller is what i have in the cage for my 5 boys... but they don't really like their igloo... cardbord boxes are their favorite, and the girls like the wooden houses. Lol so picky. though if you got that really big igloo it'd double as another shelf.


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

what kind of cage do you have, ratties love hammocks.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Actually the biggest size seems too big. My boys don't use it until they stuff it full of something. They rarely use the size smaller, but I think they like to have it. They love cardboard boxes, but I don't always have new ones when I pitch the old ones (ick).


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

my ratties dont like hammocks at all, so they are oddities in the rat world, lol!!! i use boxes for them to sleep in... tissue boxes, cut down cereal boxes, icypole boxes, anything thats not too big or too small that they can hide in. they do tend to destroy them after a few days so you will need a continual supply... tissue boxes are best i have found, because they can use the tissues for bedding and they are pretty cheap. go to costco and buy them in bulk, or get the homebrand ones from your local supermarket.

for their teeth i give them cooked chicken bones... either the drumstick or the wing "drumstick" bones and they love them. last night for example, thats the first thing they all took when they got their dinner!!

for treats, mine will do anything for cream cheese, and they loooooove corn, whether its on the cob or out of a can/frozen.

something else i just thought of... i couldnt find an igloo thingy when i wanted one, so i looked in the fish section of the pet store and found a fake hollow log, which is plenty big enough for them to hide/sleep/stash stuff in. ginger & loco love theirs. its also very easy to clean too.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

ok thanks everyone.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Petsmart has these long rat treats that come with two in a package that my ratties go insane over! Usually when I go to a petstore I just try to think like a rat when deciding what to buy. lol


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

twilight said:


> Petsmart has these long rat treats that come with two in a package that my ratties go insane over! Usually when I go to a petstore I just try to think like a rat when deciding what to buy. lol


ahh yes i do this as well..... well if i wanted to chew on something....WHAT would it be?


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

A wheel peoples! Well if you have girl rats anyways (boys with sometimes use them though). Don't get a wire one or one they can get their tails caught in. Wodent wheels are thought to be the best, but the comfort wheels from Superpet work good too if you need to mount it on the cage wall. Don't get a 'Silent Spinner'. They fall apart. I'm not even sure they make them big enough for rats, but still don't get one. For wheels, bigger is better! 

There's a waffle blocks house from Superpets I was thinking of getting, but that's just because I need tissue boxes for my rabbits hay. Not that she ever sleeps in anything but her 'hammock' (which is the hood of a sweatshirt).

Often the best toys for rats are homemade toys. So buy what you can't make. Or at least what you don't feel like making.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

My boys like their medium igloo and the hammocks I make them which tend to be better liked then the store brought ones.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

ok, I just got Back and I bought....

Bannana Flavored Healty Toppings, Strawberry Yogurt Chips, And one of those Multi-Color Waffle Houses.
(and my sister bought ANOTHER hamster cage.)
(and that means I get her old one for a rat cage add on.)

Also, I have 2 Male Rats picked out as of Last Night and as Soon as I finish Decorating the house I can Throw them in there. 

Oh and they LOVE ...and i mean LOVE the Strawberry Yoggi Chips.


----------



## Taru (Jun 9, 2007)

Matt - care to share the pics of your two boys you picked out, I would love to see what colors they are!

Emy


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

One Boy is Tan with Dark Red/Black Eyes.
Tans usually get Red eyes but the Dad has Black so they are dark red almost black. Then I got a little Brownish/Black male.

There Names:

Tan = ?
Black = Big Black

(If you have ever Watched Rob & Big on MTV you will know what i am talking about.)


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

I've never watched that TV show but how about Rob for the tan one? lol. I saw pictures on the other forum though, and they're cute little rats!


----------



## d00mg1rl (Jun 27, 2007)

when it comes to rat shopping
my only problem is knowing when
to stop


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

I got a rat harness and I would wait until they are full grown before you get one because otherwise they wiggle right out. I got a comfort wheel and one of my girls likes running on it(anyone know how to mount it to the cage?....haven't figured that out!) The treats from petsmart are pretty good but if you can I would recommend puff balls and little snacks from the baby aisle in a grocery store....Raz practically had a heart attack when he tasted one of the little cheddar puff snack! lol The igloos are ok but only my one rat who grew up with one likes them. I got the size down from the largest and it is plenty big unless you have a to of rats that are going to be in it at once.

I agree with lostbutnotforgotten....they think the toys I but are ok but I throw in something I made and they LOVE it! For homemade toy ideas I think you should definately go to the dapper rat site and go to toys and games....there are tons of ideas and I've done a bunch of them....all which were loved by my ratties! 

Hey Matt did you get your new ratties from Petsmart....don't worry-no harsh judgement coming -just curious


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Comfort wheels have what looks like two grooved 'mouths' placed back to back where the stand hooks on to. Pull the stand out(may be tough but it comes out), and turn the 'mouth' part sideways and turn it so it 'bites' around the wires.

It's not very stable that way and often bangs on the cage wires but it stays in one spot..^^;


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Petsmart? Nope. I got them from the garage.


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

Thanks Vixie


----------

